
The Negro Motorist Green Book - sillysaurus3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Negro_Motorist_Green_Book
======
sillysaurus3
This was a very powerful clipping from the book, and made me want to share it:
[https://i.imgur.com/fo8vKHO.png](https://i.imgur.com/fo8vKHO.png)

I'm not sure it's a good fit for HN, since there's not much to say about it.
We'll see.

You can read the full book here:
[https://archive.org/stream/history_green_book/87_135_1736_Gr...](https://archive.org/stream/history_green_book/87_135_1736_GreenBk)

And there's an article here: [https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/read-
these-chillin...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/read-these-
chilling-charming-guides-black-travelers-during-jim-crow-era-180957131/)

